# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Anyone use Nanogen?

## Chance

I just recently heard about this product and watched the video.  Does anyone use this product and have any opinions on its use?  It seems to work (almost too good) and I'm a bit skeptical.  Thanks

----------


## Limmer HTC

Dr. Bobby Limmer has had a few patients who really liked a product called Nanofibers through a company called nanothick.  I hope this helps.
Jessica
HT Coordinator for
Limmer Hair Transplant Clinic

----------


## willy7519

Started using the product a few months ago.  Very skeptical, too, but I have to say it is amazing.  

35 and thinning moderately in the crown to the point people were starting to notice.  Started using the product slowly and with light applications so it wouldn't be like I was Don King coming into the office...thin one day and giant smoke stack of hair next day.  

You will learn how much to sprinkle.  And you will probably screw up.  It's okay.  A typical container lasts me about 3 weeks.  Ads say a month and maybe if I didn't use it almost every day it would last.  Do not comb your hair vigorously or with the comb teeth against your scalp or it will look like Iowa corn fields across your head.  

It clings to your existing hairs no matter how fine.  If you're completely bald it's not a good idea.  The fibers also fall onto your scalp to provide shading and camos the areas of skin showing through your hair, too.  

Absolutely provides a thicker appearance and hides the thinning spots.  The fibers actually cling to your existing hair making it look thicker.

Use a store brand hairspray in light doses to keep it in place.  Don't go swimming or get caught in a huge rainstorm as it will wash out.  

I have had zero problems with it.  It's great. I can work out, get sweaty and it stays.  About two months into using it people who are close to me have complimented my seemingly good head of hair.  My friends who are thinning have asked me what's going on because the thin spot is gone.  

I've told them rogaine, working out and praying to false gods has been my key to success.

Go for it.

----------


## bigmac

I use to use it before my hair transplant and can say it is a very good product.
There are pictures on here of my before and after with Nanogen in,just search my posts via my profile.

Hope that helps.

----------


## CIT_Girl

The 'Nanogen guys' were in the exhibitor booth next to ours at the ISHRS conference last month and so we were able to see some of their products first hand.  They seem to have a big following and are endorsed by a number of physicians.  They have a trio of camouflage products- the Nanofibres that were discussed above, Aquamatch (a water resistant concealer) and Locking Mist (which holds the fibres in place and is UV-protective/water-resistant).  I'd definitely say their products are worth a try...

----------


## trsisko

I use it and its helped me to cover my bald spots, works almost too well sometimes and makes me forget i have a hair loss problem.

----------


## Chance

Thanks for the reply everyone.  I went ahead and ordered a bottle of it with the locking spray (which I will use at first but probably just end up using hair spray in the future).

----------


## KeepTheHair

CIT_Girl,


would you happen to know where I could get these products(nanogen)?

thanks

----------


## willy7519

Yeah....it does work a bit too good.  I know that after a shower when looking in the mirror I remember just how much thinning has occurred.  You get kind of dependent on it because it looks very real.

As for the locking mist, don't bother.  A bit of a rip.  I bought a giganto can of salon graphix hair spray at wal mart for 4 bucks.  Two months in I still have it and it works perfect.  Just spray enough to hold.  It's trial and error.

----------


## willy7519

You can buy it on amazon.  Check the net.  I seem to recall a website where you can buy it in bulk for a bit of a discount.

----------


## trsisko

The have a website at nanogen.co.uk for uk customers.

----------


## bigmac

Do a google search as there are lots of suppliers,i got mine from Nanogen.co.uk

----------


## KeepTheHair

I will try those, thanks guys.

Already bought mirage though. So will see how that turns out first.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I heard that Sam's club is going to start selling it in 25lb containers. Just kidding. But I am sure than in time these products will be sold in many places.

----------

